# Phoenix Gold Mac 500 Old School Amp



## Bugstyvy (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/270948790400?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice! Why are you selling it? There was a mint one I tried to bid one a few months back. Def rare amp! GLWS


----------

